# Is it common for a tank to start leaking...



## Coldcat (21/2/17)

So big Baby Baby Beast with RBA in. Wicked it about 5 days ago. Been vaping with no issues. Suddenly right now it's leaking like mad after I filled it. I only fill the tank just below half way so I get to change flavours more frequently, previous 3 liquids I filled up today not leaked. not been swinging the mod around or doing anything new out of the ordinary. Don't have anything on me to rewick at work.. Kind of a nightmare.

My question is, is it common to do this after some time? Perhaps I didn't wick right first time and it's finally catching up with me now, who knows...


----------



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

I've had that before as well @Coldcat. It is usually me screwing up wicking somewhere. I carry a factory coil with me for just in case so I can just pop it in.

I guess it's what the old vapers call the learning curve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/17)

Im not familiar with the Baby Beast, but when my Serpent Mini does this, i usually just take out all the o-rings, clean and reseat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/2/17)

There is 1 thing that goes hand in hand with vaping. And thats a tissue. Because everything can leak. Even tanks that are leak proof. Very common to be covered in juice. your wicks probably just moved slightly. Try maybe wicking every 4 days or so. Wicks generally get damaged over time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

LMAO very true @Kalashnikov. I usually re-wick all my tanks every weekend. Although this weekend's wicking was a bit of a screw up. My wife nagged me to go to bed so I rushed one, and the next morning the whole tank leaked out onto the desk

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

Wicking and O-Rings.

The only tank I have owned that doesn't leak one bit is the ESG Skyline! I have refilled it hundreds of times and rewicked it tons... never had a leak... not one drop!


----------



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wicking and O-Rings.
> 
> The only tank I have owned that doesn't leak one bit is the ESG Skyline! I have refilled it hundreds of times and rewicked it tons... never had a leak... not one drop!


I guess the name says it all. The Skyline just keeps on going like it's Nissan counterpart

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Coldcat (21/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> LMAO very true @Kalashnikov. I usually re-wick all my tanks every weekend. Although this weekend's wicking was a bit of a screw up. My wife nagged me to go to bed so I rushed one, and the next morning the whole tank leaked out onto the desk


that's the worse. a week or two ago I was getting dry hits and had to wick at work. People needing my attention while I had everything spread out over my desk were not impressed much..


----------



## gdigitel (21/2/17)

Few things to check:
Firstly the O-Ring at the bottom of the RBA - is it there and in good shape?
Secondly the O-Ring that the RBA screws into that is attached to the top of the tank - is it there and in good shape?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/2/17)

Get and RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (21/2/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mavric69 (21/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> So big Baby Baby Beast with RBA in. Wicked it about 5 days ago. Been vaping with no issues. Suddenly right now it's leaking like mad after I filled it. I only fill the tank just below half way so I get to change flavours more frequently, previous 3 liquids I filled up today not leaked. not been swinging the mod around or doing anything new out of the ordinary. Don't have anything on me to rewick at work.. Kind of a nightmare.
> 
> My question is, is it common to do this after some time? Perhaps I didn't wick right first time and it's finally catching up with me now, who knows...



What i normally do is.. take the tank apart.. soema do a rinse and clean of the glass etc... try to dry as much as possible off the rba base.. retuck ur wick nicely... put it all back together... put juice in with all the air hole and wicking holes closed.. turn upside down.. open the wick holes all the way and open the wicking holes just a tad.. turn right side up... let it wick a few mins.... and then u can also see if its gonna leak again... note that sometimes or more often than not, if the wick is a few days old, it might start to leak a bit... depending on ur wicking method of course

*edit - when taking the tank apart and cleaning etc.. before retucking ur wick.. dry burn the cotton..


----------



## Coldcat (21/2/17)

Not having a good day.. Opened it up to have a look, fluffed up the wet wick a bit (have no cotton here) put it back together and the airflow ring got jammed in the closed position... So after a lekker struggle and breaking the tip of my ceramic tweezers in the process it's now stuck fully open... Which is fine (kinda of) for now as I have it open, issue is I'm ODC with this shit and I want it to move cause it's supposed to..

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Not having a good day.. Opened it up to have a look, fluffed up the wet wick a bit (have no cotton here) put it back together and the airflow ring got jammed in the closed position... So after a lekker struggle and breaking the tip of my ceramic tweezers in the process it's now stuck fully open... Which is fine (kinda of) for now as I have it open, issue is I'm ODC with this shit and I want it to move cause it's supposed to..



That seriously sucks dude. I'll go and check mine when I get home to see if there's any way to take it apart.


----------



## Coldcat (21/2/17)

going to give this tank a full service tonight. hopefully it will come right.


Edit: Seems to have stopped leaking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (21/2/17)

I have also had that issue with the airflow ring. What I usually do is put atie on the mod and turn the juice ring only using the back end of my ceramic tweezers in a clockwise direction. My ceramic tweezers have the atie spanner at the back. If yours don't I would suggest long knose pliers with cloth on the airflow ring.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rusty (21/2/17)

Sometimes air pressure also causes a leak . Immediately after you fill and close the cap . turn in for about 30 sec and then turn over and vaped . It helped with few RTAs that i had issues on .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hakhan (21/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> So big Baby Baby Beast with RBA in. Wicked it about 5 days ago. Been vaping with no issues. Suddenly right now it's leaking like mad after I filled it. I only fill the tank just below half way so I get to change flavours more frequently, previous 3 liquids I filled up today not leaked. not been swinging the mod around or doing anything new out of the ordinary. Don't have anything on me to rewick at work.. Kind of a nightmare.
> 
> My question is, is it common to do this after some time? Perhaps I didn't wick right first time and it's finally catching up with me now, who knows...


I found with the TFV8 on Alien mod, if it gets over 40C, the tenancy to leak increases, and works perfectly fine if it stay below this temperature. could very well be my wicking is not up to scratch and at lower temperatures it is more forgiving and liquid is still relatively to thick to leak (70/30 juice)


----------

